# Initialisierungsschritt?



## TizZeR (3 Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits, ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage. Und zwar:

Wenn man im GrafCet den Initialisierungsschritt darstellt, allerdings die erste Transition erst NACH dem Init-Schritt steht und der Init-Schritt eigentlich nicht benötigt wird, muss ich den dann trotzdem zeichnen? Weil, dann muss ich ihn ja eigentlich auch nicht programmieren oder doch? In dem Beispiel jetzt mal gesehen:

MfG TizZeR


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde hinter Schritt 3 auch eine Transition einbauen und von dort auf den Init-Schritt springen. Eine Schrittkette sollte immer ein geschlossenes System sein.
Im Übrigen kann die Bedingung um von Schritt 1 nach Schritt 2 zu kommen nicht die gleiche sein, die du benötigst um von Schritt 3 wegzukommen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## TizZeR (3 Juli 2009)

Also war ja auch nur ganz schnell gezeichnet. Was ich aber wissen möchte, ist ob ich den Init-Schritt wirklich immer zeichnen muss, oder ob ich den, falls nicht benötigt, auch weglassen kann.

MfG TizZeR


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Juli 2009)

...
du brauchst immer einen Init-Schritt. Dieses ist der Schritt, in dem sich die Schrittkette z.B. nach dem Einschalten der Steuerung befindet - irgendwo fängst du ja mal an ...


----------



## TizZeR (7 Juli 2009)

Hmm... ja gut weil da war mein ausbilder sich auch nicht so sicher... aber wenns denn so ist... Danke ne.

MfG TizZeR


----------

